# Bland Diet



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

there are times Kody won't eat at all for a couple of days and then he throws up bile...I know he is hungry but he won't eat ANYTHING....dogfood or people food.... he also has diarrhea..... 
There are times he can be asleep and he will jump like someone stuck him with a pin and then runs under the bed....so I know it must be a bad pain 

the VET is doing a blood test and gave him a good 'once over' while there. I suggested I would also like Xrays just to be sure there isn't something inside... but she wants to see what the blood test tell us first B4 going that route. She gave him something for Nausea and his Diarrhea.

This morning he does look like he feels better BUT he still wont eat... 

SOOOOO........

my question after all this is...
Kody is on a BLAND diet of boiled rice and alittle cooked hamburger mixed in it (he can't eat Chicken).... he won't even look at the stuff and I know he is going to throw up soon since he isn't eating...is there something I can do to this bland diet to get him to eat.... or another direction to take to calm his stomach?? 



.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Any lean meat, so maybe turkey or rabbit, or white fish, (whatever he prefers really) and cooked sweet potato, potato, pumpkin etc instead of the rice.
Scrambled eggs are easily digested, you can take the yolk out and just give the whites if he has to have a very low fat diet.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I hate so bad to hear you are going through this with Kody. It sounds EXACTLY like Gidget! Who, by the way, just went to the vet Friday for (wait for it) refusing food--which was boiled chicken and sweet potato--because right now that is all we are feeding her, and throwing up 4 times Thursday night. The vomiting is mostly if not all bile. I don't even remember the last time she had a normal poo. The only thing she does differently than Kody is we've never seen her jump up from a sound sleep from pain. She has been on 1 dose of Reglan a day (.06 then down to .04) off and on since May. Every time we take her off of it she starts throwing up again. My vet said spring and fall are the worse times of the year for these intestinal issues. He has explained to me why before, but for the life of me I can't remember the explanation--made sense at the time but I just can't remember to share. 

I'm sorry to go on and on. I guess I just know you frustration and fear and hope it helps you not feel alone!! Friday afternoon after Gidget's vet visit, I could hear her stomach gurgling ACROSS THE ROOM!! But I could not get her to put a bite of food in her mouth! I scrambled her an egg--she sniffed and walked away. I boiled her chicken--No. I added sweet potato--No. I added her Nupro that she loves--No. I ended up mixing up a spoonful of Karo in chicken broth and syringing it a tiny bit at a time into her mouth just for her blood sugar.

What about baby food--turkey sticks or just turkey or beef? Being baby food would it be bland enough to be OK for him? I agree with Stella about the eggs.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have tried scrambled eggs, baby food, baby sticks... I am at a loss here... I do give him abit of honey occasionally for the blood sugar...and it does seem to perk him up for awhile... Kody doesn't have any gurgling but his little abdomen is hard as a rock at times...Neither of my two can eat *anything* with Chicken in it... and until I started ready the ingredients on canned food I didnt think a Venison/Duck/Beef food would have Chicken in it, but it does-in many forms... but he won't even look at the canned food so that isn't a problem... 

never thought of the Nupro.... I am going to try to get some of that, just to hold us over....


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

You would be surprised how many foods will call itself by a certain name like "Turkey-Tuna Delight" (I made that up) but it will have chicken. Grrrrr!! Lulu can't have alot of chicken, and she certainly can't have it every day. That's why I like Primal because when it says duck, it is only duck--or turkey, or beef or you get the idea. 

I have been happy with frozen Primal, but lately Lulu has turned her nose up randomly at a meal here or there. It may be the rabbit she doesn't like, and she's turning her nose up every time the rabbit gets put down, but I could swear it has happened with beef as well. Lulu is my garbage disposal with a cast iron stomach. If she turns her nose up that makes me go hmmmmm.

I wish I could tell you something that would work. Hopefully adding the Nupro might help entice him to eat. He may be fasting himself because he knows his tummy isn't "right." One thing I thought of, you could boil some stew meat in nothing but water then mince it up in tiny bites, or if he just won't eat it, put a spoon of Karo in the broth off of it since he can't have chicken.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

There is a canned dog food product by wellness called 95% meat. It is literally that, 95% whatever meat it says on the can and then some water and other minimal processing things (no chicken umless you buy the chicken). It comes in lamb, turkey, beef and lots of other flavors and I have had luck getting a sick dog to eat that when they would eat nothing else before. It might be worth a try- they have it at petco and petsmart and it would be pretty bland being basically just one ingredient.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My vet suggests babyfood meats. After surgery, or illness, she tries them on this first.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I have to sit on the floor with Amberleah at times and feed her or she wont eat.


----------

